# Best product for evening out skin tones damaged from old acne



## lori503 (Mar 4, 2006)

What would be the best product to help with evening out skin tone from old acne marks that just don't seem to go away. I have pretty fair skin so I'm sure that plays in why they seem to be sticking around longer. I'm looking for something that's NOT a spot treatment, like a bleacher. But something you put on your entire face. Thanks


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

idebenone is known to even out skin tone. You might go over to acne.org and see what they are using


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 4, 2006)

Glycolic acid facial products and also look for products that contain Canadian willow herb which is clinically proven to calm redness. I have used a product called soothing gel serum which helped diminish my redness from old acne scars.


----------



## littleliverbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I am currently using La Prairies desensitizing serum which claims to help with those symptoms. I too have fair skin and trust me, I feel your pain!

I have only been using the serum for a few days. Apparantly you see good results within a few weeks. This serum has very good reviews on other forums as well as by Paula Begoun. I will report on the results in due course! (fingers crossed!).


----------



## smilingface (Mar 4, 2006)

I have been using silkia camellia oil. This has really helped to fade my acne scars and doesn't break me out.


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

A Glycolic or Lactic peel once a week will help too.


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 4, 2006)

A few years ago, I was using this product called Fair &amp; Lovely for that same problem. It doesnt bleach, but it whitens ur whole face and lightens those old acne scars. also if u can't get that Shirley works just as well. They're two great products.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 4, 2006)

I've heard of licorice extract for that, seen in Godiva skincare... I haven't tried it myself, but it's supposed to be more effective than hydroquinine. It's gotten some raves on an asian beauty community I frequent....


----------



## boomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Try 302 skincare. I had acne scars and hyperpigmentation which have been helped tremendously by the 302 protein drops. You have to be off any acids however (AHAs, BHAs, lactic, etc) when using these products. The website has tons of information. It's www.302skincare.com.


----------



## Leony (Mar 9, 2006)

I vote for Glycolic acid facial products, it is also great for blackheads.

I just love it:hehe:


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 9, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 10, 2006)

I have been using MaMa lotion. It contains glycolic acid, as well as mandelic acid and several others. It has really helped to lighten the appearence of my acne scars, because I have fair skin too. It is supposed to help acne, large pores, the whole works pretty much, but it only helped my acne scars-not the acne itself. Anyway, you can read more about it at skincarerx.com if you're interested. I do reccomend though, if you purchase this, to use a good moisturizer,as it can be drying.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 10, 2006)

o you know if licorice really works? I was thinking about buying some skincare products with licorice extract in them.


----------



## JustMeNMySkin (Mar 8, 2007)

Cam621, did you use the MAMA lotion as a spot treatment or all over your face?


----------



## Maggie2 (Mar 8, 2007)

What works for me after trying many brands is the scar treatment with rosehip formulation from naturalis. My sister is using the non-rosehip scar treatment from naturalis as she is sensitive to rosehip.

Works great for me!


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

Kojic Acid is the best remedy for any Skin Discoloration. Beest SKin lightening and Whitening Product I ever used and people that I know from different races esp. african American. Try it!


----------

